# tony wilson's lathe



## Jacob (23 Nov 2014)

I was watching Tony at Harrogate yesterday and forgot to ask what lathe he was using. Does anybody know? 
It looked big, solid, no frills etc and I fancy something along those lines - for biggish items like heavy table legs and a turnable head for big bowls.
I would be grateful for any other recommendations or suggestions along those lines (but not too pricey!).


----------



## Woodmonkey (23 Nov 2014)

Is it the green one? Could be a Hegner maybe?


----------



## Doug B (23 Nov 2014)

This thread could be worth a read Jacob

new-lathe-for-wheelchair-user-t75696.html


----------



## Jacob (23 Nov 2014)

Right ho ta.
Looks like it was the Hegner HDB200XL with a long bed. That's what I think I want or something similar. 
What other makes have a similar spec?


----------



## Woodmonkey (24 Nov 2014)

If you want 16" swing and variable speed (3ph inverter type) you will be spending well over a grand. The axi1628 is popular, its just about long enough for table legs. The RP nova 1624 is a very meaty lathe for the money (belt change rather than variable speed), although you would need the bed extension to turn table legs on it. Jet also very popular, but bit more spendy. TBH if you're mainly turning table legs on it with the odd bowl then these lathes are probably overkill.


----------



## Jacob (24 Nov 2014)

Thanks for that.
Am looking at production rather than the odd one, so may not be overkill and could use variable speed. Have 3 phase available which presumably might help. Is there a lathe which particularly uses 3 phase to advantage?


----------



## Aden30mm (24 Nov 2014)

May be worth looking at a Record Maxi 1. I have one, as I needed a lathe that works well in my garage (not a large space) The head stock rotates, has variable speed and has a reverse function. Its big and heavy, comes with a 5 year warranty. Its single phase.


----------



## bugbear (24 Nov 2014)

Jacob":2m334of2 said:


> Thanks for that.
> Am looking at production rather than the odd one, so may not be overkill and could use variable speed. Have 3 phase available which presumably might help. Is there a lathe which particularly uses 3 phase to advantage?



If you don't want versatility (which tends to be a feature of lathes aimed at the hobbyist) but do want mass, AND you have 3 phase, you might do best looking at s/h ex-factory lathes.

There is a tendancy for factories to move to modern, specialist, automated equipment (copy or CNC lathes, 4 sided planers etc), to reduce labour costs.

This means there is (or was) a surplus of heavy duty, simple equipment on the market. This is often
too big and/or 3 phase to suit many shed-dists, so demand hence price is low.

My joiner friend has a workshop mainly equipped with Sedgewick/Wadkin/etc stuff obtained on this basis.

BugBear


----------



## Woodmonkey (24 Nov 2014)

Yep could do a lot worse than an old wadkin, although plugging a 3ph motor directly to 3 pH supply means you miss out on the variable frequency drive so back to old fashioned belt changing


----------



## bugbear (24 Nov 2014)

Woodmonkey":2r3t5b9o said:


> Yep could do a lot worse than an old wadkin, although plugging a 3ph motor directly to 3 pH supply means you miss out on the variable frequency drive so back to old fashioned belt changing



I don't think Frank Pain found the need to change speed very often, especially in production work.

EDIT: if you don't know who Frank Pain was:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q= ... 0N5ayWaRqA

BugBear


----------



## Woodmonkey (24 Nov 2014)

Turning big table legs I would for sure change speed at least once after roughing out the blanks. Not that I am adverse to belt changing, I am used to it on my lathe, but turning a knob is quicker (important in a production environment). But it comes into its own more for bowl turning, when belt drives often won't go slow enough for big, out of balance blanks, burrs etc.


----------



## Jacob (24 Nov 2014)

I've set an email to Wadkin/Daltons.
At the other end of the scale I've spotted an old Union Graduate for £300.
But if electronic variable speed is available I expect it'd get well used so I might as well go for it.
At the mo I do odds and ends on a old Arundel J4 which is very nice but small.

NB I'm only thinking about it - there's no hurry!


----------



## CHJ (24 Nov 2014)

A word of caution when associating 3 phase mains with variable speed.
Commercial 3 phase machines will be fixed motor speed, with mechanical spindle speed chance.

Majority of hobby/light industrial machines are single phase using 3phase converter with electronic speed control or maybe electronic controlled DC drives.


----------



## Grahamshed (26 Nov 2014)

I have a Hegner HDB200XL for sale if you are interested Jacob. Complete with outboard attachment.


----------



## Jacob (26 Nov 2014)

Grahamshed":10lu22ka said:


> I have a Hegner HDB200XL for sale if you are interested Jacob. Complete with outboard attachment.


Thanks Graham
I 'd want the long bed (1000mm plus) so if that's what you have would you like to PM me the details (age, condition, accessories etc) and your price?


----------



## Jacob (4 Dec 2014)

Thanks Graham - got it home no probs. Have to sell my old Arundel first before I install the new one.
That Jet is a fancy bit of kit! Hope you have a nice time with it!


----------



## jpt (4 Dec 2014)

That lathe gets around a bit on here, well it is a very good lathe.


----------



## Jacob (4 Dec 2014)

jpt":gb9bywo2 said:


> That lathe gets around a bit on here, well it is a very good lathe.


Oh dear it's not a Flying Dutchman is it?

I don't think it is - but perhaps it's not as solid/heavy as it looks - cast in aluminium or fabricated rather than cast iron. But I knew that so that's OK and I'll be putting it on a strong stand - just as important as the lathe itself. 
I'm happy with it - it's relatively high spec in terms of performance, but built economically. You pay a lot for sheer mass with higher end machines - much more than the cost of the extra steel.


----------



## Grahamshed (4 Dec 2014)

Hi Jacob. Sorry it was such a flying visit. Glad you're happy with it.


----------



## jpt (4 Dec 2014)

Jacob":cwcqh2n9 said:


> jpt":cwcqh2n9 said:
> 
> 
> > That lathe gets around a bit on here, well it is a very good lathe.
> ...




No it is a very good lathe, I brought it from the original owner years back who was a member of this forum and advertised it on here. It has done me excellently for several years and the only reason I changed it was because I needed a bit more horsepower for some of the work I do now and I dont have room in my workshop for two big lathes.

I sold it to Graham through and advert on this forum who then sold it to you through this forum maybe it should be christened the UKW lathe :-D

john


----------

